# P. paradoxa and others



## neps (Mar 14, 2010)

A rainy day today, so time to get out the camera!

P. paradoxa:












R. basalis:






P. wahlburgii nymph, L3 (these little guys don't hold still very well!):






Special guest star carnivorous plant, and the setting for the images, Nepenthes ampullaria:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice pics, u got lots of rain comin, we want more!


----------



## ismart (Mar 15, 2010)

Very nice pic's!


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey great pics ima camera nut what type did you use for those pics LOL and that ghost the brown one send it here LOL


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful mantids, Jeff!



But I think the plant is a little ugly, lol.



And I'm really sorry to say that, since I know how much you adore your carnivorous plants... especially the rare ones.



I guess I'm just not much into them.


----------



## swords (Mar 17, 2010)

Great shots Jeff! Are you keeping all the mantids "free range" in that 10 x10 basement Nep setup with the moving light rack or are they all in small vivariums?

N. ampullaria "harlequin" is the first Nep I've gotten since getting back into them. My second now is N. bellii. I'm trying to stick with the smaller species this time round, I just hate selling off my behemoths once they get a mere 4 - 6 ft in diameter...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 17, 2010)

Aw, beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## neps (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks all, for the kind words! I've been busy the past few days, so have not had much time to write....



> Hey great pics ima camera nut what type did you use for those pics...


Thanks, Chris! I used a Canon Rebel Xsi with 50 mm macro lens and ring flash.



> Beautiful mantids, Jeff! But I think the plant is a little ugly, lol. And I'm really sorry to say that, since I know how much you adore your carnivorous plants... especially the rare ones.Posted Image I guess I'm just not much into them.


Thanks, Becky! Ah, to each his/her own, I guess!



> Great shots Jeff! Are you keeping all the mantids "free range" in that 10 x10 basement Nep setup with the moving light rack or are they all in small vivariums?


Thanks, Swords! You are quite right! They are in the enclosure, but not "free range". I don't think I'd be able to find them among the plants, and to be honest, I think that there is a real chance that the plants would eat a lot of the mantids. :angry: I can't have that!



> Aw, beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


Indeed! Thanks, Rebecca!


----------

